# FORD 2600 PTO Seal



## ImaFarmin (Jul 29, 2012)

:usa: Hello everyone. This is Stephanie (with the 75 Ford 2600 3 cyl gas 6 speed) again in need of information. 
I had to put a new PTO shaft in Saturday. I used a puller to get the bearing housing off slipped the old shaft out and the new one in. Now my seal is leaking. So Im gonna have to pull it apart again.
My question is: Is the seal and bearing pressed in?
To me it looks as if I will have to pull the housing and remove the bearing to get to the seal correct? Please say Im wrong and they are not pressed and I can take the seal out without removing the housing and the bearing


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes, you pull the housing and shaft to get the seal out. It's been quite some time since I've done this job, but if I had problems I would remember. 

Step 1 is to engage the PTO lever and tie it in the engaged position, so it doesn't slip out. I drained the rear end fluid, but you can face the tractor downhill and maybe get by. 

I had a leak after changing the seal one time. There was a groove worn in the sleeve where the seal lip rides on it. See item #17 on the attached diagram. Also, there was some corrosion on the sleeve near the sealing area. I replaced the sleeve, the bearing, and the seal - no more leaks.

As I recall, I used a long piece of clean pipe that just fits over the shaft to move the bearing, and also to move the sleeve. Make sure the pipe is clean inside so you don't get dirt in the bearing. Most guys use a big socket (just slightly smaller than the seal OD) to drive the seal. 

You have to put the shaft back through a seal between the transmission and rear end when reassembling. Shine a light up in there and take a look to see what you have to do. You have to gently push the shaft through the seal in the blind. At the very end you have to engage the splines on the shaft with those in the sliding sleeve.


----------



## ImaFarmin (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks so much for the diagram and the advise. I will tackle this job Wed!!


----------



## ImaFarmin (Jul 29, 2012)

I have done something bad wrong lol. MY PTO is turning all the time even with the clutch pushed in. Im gonna have to pull it back apart. My question is does it make a difference what sequence all the controls are in when I put the shaft in.. IE... does the PTO lever need to be engaged or disengaged, tractor in or out of high or low. It alll worked fine when I pulled the shaft out so its something I have done. Please advise.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Don't pull it back apart. There's nothing that you could have done with the shaft to cause it to continue rotating. From your comments, two things are apparent: 1) Your PTO clutch is either stuck or needs adjustment and 2) Your PTO shift lever is not working or you could disengage the PTO. 

Did you have the PTO shift lever in the engaged position the entire time while you were working on the shaft? This is to prevent the sliding sleeve from dropping out of the shift fork. 

It may be that the PTO shift fork has slipped off of the sliding sleeve, leaving it in the engaged position. See attached diagram. 

Does the PTO shift lever seem to behave normally??


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

PTO SHIFTER LEVER

Check the lock pin (item #19) on the PTO handle first. The handle might be slipping on the shaft, and not moving the sliding collar (item #22).

It's easy to remove the 3 mounting bolts (item #11) and pull the handle/shifter assembly out to inspect the PTO shifter fork (#21), the sliding collar #22), etc. They are pretty simple. You have to remove the foot rest/plate to access the PTO lever assembly.

You may have to drain some oil out of the rear end to see what's happening.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Live PTO/2 Stage Clutch 

You say that you cannot stop PTO shaft rotation with clutch fully depressed? Has the tractor been sitting idle for an extended period? When was the last time you used the PTO clutch?? 

The PTO clutch may be frozen. OR it may need adjusting. Did it operate correctly last time you used it?? Does the transmission shift correctly with no grinding?? 

If you think the PTO clutch is frozen, here are some things you can do: 
1) Tie the clutch pedal all the way down and let it sit for a few days.
2) If you have a tractor shop locally with a dynamometer, you may be able to hook your PTO to it and apply a heavy load on it to break the PTO clutch loose.
3) Hook up your Bush Hog to it and mow heavy grass/weeds in an area where there are no obstructions that would require you to stop the mower.

Your clutch should have about 1-1/2" of free play when pushed down by hand. If you think your clutch needs adjustment here is how you do it (refer to attached diagram):
1) Loosen locknut (#6)
2) Remove cotter pin (#8) and clevis pin (#7)
3) Turn the clevis (#5) clockwise one full turn. Put the pin back in, start engine and see if the PTO rotation stops with the clutch fully depressed. If not, repeat this step turning clevis 1/2 turn CW each time. Do not over adjust. Get it just working and stop.


----------



## ARDEE (Oct 23, 2019)

Great information I will tie my clutch and try this.


----------

